# R22 for HRxx via replacement



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello,

I currently have 2 R22 SD DVR's. I'm aware if I have to have either replaced under the PP that chances are VERY high I'd get an R16 or less. So I'd lose the main features I got the R22 for: Media Share , VOD and the bigger HDD. My question is.. Can I at some point upgrade to an HRxx unit and still keep my current SD setup? Keep the 18" round for a Slimline and then avoid the HD access fee.? The reason I'd want to choose this route is if an HRxx unit broke under the PP I'd get another HRxx. 

Thanks


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

According to the subscriber agreement, if you activate an HD capable receiver you also need to subscribe to HD service. I would probably say that it is not going to be possible to do what you want.

That being said, I think you can definitely make an argument to have an R22 replaced with another R22. Per the Protection Plan agreement:



> Equipment Replacement and Repair: At our option, we may repair or
> replace a remote control or receiver by utilizing shipping and delivery
> services at our expense. If we determine a replacement receiver is required,
> we will ship a new or refurbished unit *with comparable features* to the
> ...


I think that you can definitely make the argument that an R15 does not have comparable features to the R22. Yes, they are both DVR's and both record SD feeds, but the R22 has many additional features that the R15 does not, including On Demand, Media Share, MRV, SWM, etc.

Of course, the latter are just my thoughts on the subject and YMMV.

- Merg


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

This begs the question did D* install the R22's or did you go out and get them yourself? If you are in a market that gets its locals from a non-MPEG2 location, they would have to replace either of your units with another R22 or an HR model if one failed. It doesnt always work the way it should, but if you have HD equipment you should have to carry the HD access fee to be able to have it. There are posts here to the exception, but thats what it is, an exception, not the norm.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

CCarncross said:


> This begs the question did D* install the R22's or did you go out and get them yourself? If you are in a market that gets its locals from a non-MPEG2 location, they would have to replace either of your units with another R22 or an HR model if one failed. It doesnt always work the way it should, but if you have HD equipment you should have to carry the HD access fee to be able to have it. There are posts here to the exception, but thats what it is, an exception, not the norm.


I installed them my self. Got them from best buy. I get my SD locals and feeds from the MPEG-2 101


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

SO bottom line if you choose to upgrade to the HD line, you'll need to pay the HD fee.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

So long story short. I CAN get an R22 ONLY if I really fight it?! What advice would you all recommend? How would I fight to get the SAME DVR?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Not even if you fight it are you likely to come out with what you want. What you have is not necessary based on your locals or your programming package...you chose that route solely on your own. The only option you *might* be able to convince say the retention group of is to let you buy them your self and issue you credits equal to the price you have to pay at a retailer for a newly leased box....and of course returning the broken equipment.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

I would call up D* to explore your options....


----------



## the1who (Jul 20, 2009)

xmguy said:


> So long story short. I CAN get an R22 ONLY if I really fight it?! What advice would you all recommend? How would I fight to get the SAME DVR?


When I was calling D* for my consistent barrage of questions that came to mind, such as the R22 that I'm hoping to get tomorrow. They said that if I didn't get it that I could to go a retail location (whatever that means) and swap it out. I would assume a place like my installer who contracts out to install and would have extra equipment. I took me some googling but I found my local installer. I called today to see if they had any idea, recommendation from CSR, of what they were installing or what was common. Said basically whatever is shipped, but mostly the R22's are being phased out. So again, I hope I get it as well, but hopefully you might be able to find a place nearby to walk in at and ask.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> According to the subscriber agreement, if you activate an HD capable receiver you also need to subscribe to HD service. I would probably say that it is not going to be possible to do what you want.
> 
> - Merg


It would be an interesting point of law if someone challenged this on the basis that folks in MPEG4 local markets are being supplied HR2x DVR's even if they don't subscribe to the HD access fee or HD service. I suspect this is because of the endless complaining to CSR's about locals with irritating gray bars that can't be removed due to the "crippled" nature of the R22.

Not only can subscribers violate the "agreement" (contract), so can DirecTV and in that case the whole clause could be thrown out and/or the person challenging the issue given damages and legal fees. But who is going to be the one to challenge it?? THAT is the question!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> It would be an interesting point of law if someone challenged this on the basis that folks in MPEG4 local markets are being supplied HR2x DVR's even if they don't subscribe to the HD access fee or HD service. I suspect this is because of the endless complaining to CSR's about locals with irritating gray bars that can't be removed due to the "crippled" nature of the R22.
> 
> Not only can subscribers violate the "agreement" (contract), so can DirecTV and in that case the whole clause could be thrown out and/or the person challenging the issue given damages and legal fees. But who is going to be the one to challenge it?? THAT is the question!


I've brought up in other threads that the idea of issuing HR2x DVR's to those in MPEG-4 areas as opposed to the R22 definitely opens up the issue regarding this clause in the subscriber agreement.

I am more on the thought though that DirecTV did this as a cost saving mode as opposed to people complaining about the crippled nature of the R22. Remember the R22 is essentially the HR21. If they just distribute the HR21 then they have the cost savings of not having to maintain an additional version of software.

As for violating the agreement, I assume that DirecTV is making an exception to those customers that receive an HR2x DVR when they only have SD service. According to a post on the DirecTV forums for installers, it appears that is exactly what they are doing.

- Merg


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

They will have to come up with a way to hie the HD duplicates. like you can now hide the SD duplicate channels..... I heard at one point the R22's were supposed to be upgradeable to HD at the subscribers request. I guess that went out the window....


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Why Couldn't you install a A9 5 lnb dish- Close to your 18" dish keep what you have and get a hrxx connect it the A9 and upgrade to HD on the New Dish?


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> They will have to come up with a way to hie the HD duplicates. like you can now hide the SD duplicate channels..... I heard at one point the R22's were supposed to be upgradeable to HD at the subscribers request. I guess that went out the window....


They are testing a feature on the hr2x to hide HD duplicate channels.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Let me state. This is a PREVENTIVE measure. My current R22's work fine. I just wanted to know UPFRONT and before hand what my options were. So is it all hopeless to get an R22 or HRxx WITHOUT HD. I call getting an R15/16 a DOWNGRADE! Is there any way to assure this WITHOUT forking out $99 for a new one?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The only way you can get an HR2x series receiver and *NOT* be required to pay for HD service is if you are in an MPEG-4 SD service area.

As I mentioned though, if you happen to have one of your R22 receivers go out, you can definitely make the argument that an R15/R16 is not a comparable receiver to the R22 is it going to replace. If DirecTV decides to agree with you, you've definitely pulled something off that most people (if any) have managed to do.

- Merg


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

The Merg said:


> The only way you can get an HR2x series receiver and *NOT* be required to pay for HD service is if you are in an MPEG-4 SD service area.
> 
> As I mentioned though, if you happen to have one of your R22 receivers go out, you can definitely make the argument that an R15/R16 is not a comparable receiver to the R22 is it going to replace. If DirecTV decides to agree with you, you've definitely pulled something off that most people (if any) have managed to do.
> 
> - Merg


What routes are advisable to use. To get an exchange if needed? Regular CSR or the retention dept??


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Most likely your best bet is through Retention or to have your issue escalated. I doubt a first-line CSR would have the authority to mandate an HR2x receiver be used to replace your R22 receiver or for that matter to be able to modify your account to not require you to turn on HD service.

According to the DirecTV installers forum, they are having the issue of needing to remind CSR's when activating HD DVR's for a SD customer that the customer can opt out of HD service.

- Merg


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

The Merg said:


> Most likely your best bet is through Retention or to have your issue escalated. I doubt a first-line CSR would have the authority to mandate an HR2x receiver be used to replace your R22 receiver or for that matter to be able to modify your account to not require you to turn on HD service.
> 
> According to the DirecTV installers forum, they are having the issue of needing to remind CSR's when activating HD DVR's for a SD customer that the customer can opt out of HD service.
> 
> - Merg


I'm assuming the HD Opt out is only for the MPEG-4 customers only?!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

xmguy said:


> I'm assuming the HD Opt out is only for the MPEG-4 customers only?!


Yes. Since those customers need an MPEG-4 capable receiver and they are not distributing the R22 anymore, that only leaves the HR2x series for a DVR.

Not sure exactly where you are in TN, but there are some markets there that fall under the MPEG-4 requirements. Take a look at this post from the DirecTV Installer Forum.

- Merg


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Sadly I get my DMAs from Nashville,TN. So I'm still on the 101 MPEG-2 for normal SD's as well. I've gotta figure out a plan to get an HRxx OR R22. I see they still sell the R22 at Best Buy. I wish I could (lease) a backup without activating.


----------

